# Charolais



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Read fast as DTN will pull this one.

Montana....if I ever got back into beef again it would be the purebred Red Angus Cows Crossed with the Charolais bulls....I think that would really work well for here in the Mid-south.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=eddd1310-50bf-4ee7-adbd-597512891e22&pagination_num=1


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Read fast as DTN will pull this one.
> 
> Montana....if I ever got back into beef again it would be the purebred Red Angus Cows Crossed with the Charolais bulls....I think that would really work well for here in the Mid-south.
> 
> ...


The neighbor has a herd of Charlais cows and runs a red angus bull on them,nice calves.


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

I run tan charolais bulls. My cows are 3 groups, tan cows- charolais/simmitel, red cows- simmitel/red angus and white charolais cows. Have either tan or red calves.
Use to run purebred charolais here until the association jacked the rates on everything across the board. Had enough of the nickel and diming, so went commercial herd and never looked back.


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

I raise charolais and i believe they are great to work with and perform well. They do eat a little more than others. I crossed a few with an angus bull this year, the calves are young but everything looks good so far.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Will the Angus x charolais wean pretty heavy?


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

Our herd is an assortment of breeds, black & red angus', simmentals, herefords, limos, shorthorns, some tans and some greys. All are bred to a purebred charolais bull, and mostly raise grey or tan calves that look almost identical to each other. Wean at 8 months and typically ~550 lbs. I think we'll stick with the charolais bulls.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

May try me one of those bulls i have a predominantly black Angus herd.

What kind of personality do they normally have.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

For most commercial cattlemen, Charolais bulls on English breed cows makes an excellent terminal cross. Quite a few in our area run English breed bulls for the first 21-30 days to get replacement heifers, then clean up with Charolais for terminal cross calves to sell or feed. Or they run a mix of Char and AN bulls, then pull the AN bulls after 30-40 days and let the Char bulls clean up. Char to AN bull ratio depends on how many heifers they want to retain.

Very few keep any of the Charolais cross for replacements because they generally get to big and eat to much for the size calves they wean.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

If you're in the business to sell calves. Charolias crossed calves are the way to go. Here at least. Good yellow calves out sale black calves here.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Colby said:


> If you're in the business to sell calves. Charolias crossed calves are the way to go. Here at least. Good yellow calves out sale black calves here.


Colby you are right about that, but it can depend on the sale barn. Not far west of me, such as the Ericson and Bassett NE barns, CharX will not sell as well as straight blacks, no matter what the genetic make up of the blacks. In my more local area barns, such as Creighton NE and Yankton SD, CharX sell very well and comparable to straight blacks.

The extra pounds of the CharX usually more than makes up for the color discount, if there is any.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Yellow/Yellow Baldy calves are top sellers here.

The Star 5 calves have finally caught on pretty good here as well.


----------

